# 4000 for Matt



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on reaching a milestone....and thanks for sharing your knowledge with all of us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don. I'm not sure what knowledge I've given you guys!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't he just hit a 1,000 last week ? LOL Matt, you madman ! Congrats and thanks for keeping us on our toes and educating us as well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And a big thank you also for all your contributions and insights.

At least you've shown some of your fan's how to properly dress while stalking or bushwhacking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom and Rick your sod's but thank you!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good go'in Matt







your the man....

I wonder if I have any "Fan's" lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Good go'in Matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm a fan Dave!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Heck we are all Fans Dave! Congrats Matt Time for a new Keyboard LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Richard, the laptop has had problems lately!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

youngdon said:


>










Now that's a cool smiley! Congrats Matt!!! my heads hurting from watching this guy! lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Brad.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Matt...do you and Don get quanity discounts on your key boards or are you manufactures of them ?????

I just looked my rear view mirror....yikes he is fast.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian its not a contest!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So this just natural for you buddy....









Just another day in the sand box .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You do however bring good things to the table !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes my friend, you must notice that there are threads on here that I don't comment on because I have nothing to say or might offend someone so I keep my gob shut!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> You do however bring good things to the table !!


Thank you Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Yes my friend, you must notice that there are threads on here that I don't comment on because I have nothing to say or might offend someone so I keep my gob shut!


Yes and there are times when I think....where is Matt on this topic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes and there are times when I think....where is Matt on this topic.


There are one of two ways I can read that Brian! Which is it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

LIke when I read a topic that I think you would have good input on and I do not see your signature that is when that comes to mind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good answer !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> LIke when I read a topic that I think you would have good input on and I do not see your signature that is when that comes to mind.


I see.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good answer !


 Phew !!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you guys know I am in pratice. I am going to run for office again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How far do you have to run ? and what is pratice ? Is that some politicians inside word ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you practicing putting a spin on things ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Did you guys know I am in pratice. I am going to run for office again.


Wait a min! If you run for office (as we all love politicians) then just get in front of the car--and start running








By the way Matt, congrats!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks A22.

Brian would make a great politician he's full of....................................................................................
Great Idea's!


----------

